# Backsplash edge interferes with old light switch



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Post a picture.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Moving it sounds like the best thing if possible. If not then...

Put the plate on top of the tile and put a strip behind the other half to bring it out to the same height as the tile.
You will need an extender ring for the box also.


----------



## avro1 (Nov 29, 2009)

Here is a pic. I'm thinking that moving the box is my only real option but I thought I better check for other options first.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

hopefully not to hard to move it. That is your best option.

Get a stud finder and see where the studs are.


----------



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

If the switch operates the room light I would consider moving it out of the tile field, pending stud issue mentioned by mae-ling. You may end up with room for a single gang but not double gang box. If so, move the receptacle into the tile field if it will be used for powering things on the countertop, or delete it if you never use it.


----------

